# Getting a loan out to buy a puppy?!



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I was chatting to a friend in town today, and her friend (i vaguely know) butted in our conversation.......

My friend was asking me about Leo (my new puppy) and asked how much it all cost for everything pup included. I gave her a rough idea (it nearly made me faint when i thought about it ) but i can't say i have actually tallied it all up......and just as well :lol:

Anyway her friend butted in and asked:

''Did you need a loan''

Me: ''No! Why?''

''Oh when i bought mine i took a loan out otherwise i couldn't have afforded her and all her stuff''

Me: ''Well i knew i was getting one before they were born so i bought bits here and there and also saved money''

''Saved? (laughed) i am useless at that, was easier borrowing money''

Me: ''Erm ok! Anyway got to get back to work........''

Is this normal?! I mean i DO understand not everyone has all that spare money in the bank, myself included! Which i why i spread the cost over all the weeks. But taking out a loan


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

i'd never take out a loan if i really wanted something badly i'd just save up...beats owing money and having to pay interest


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

No I wouldnt take out a loan, I think it shows impatience and not putting proper thought into buying the puppy if you do. Saving up shows seriousness and thought and care and prepares you for the costs of ownership.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I would love to have another italian greyhound to go with Willow but at at least £750 and some even more than £1000 a pup it'll be a long time before I save enough but there is no way I would have a loan to buy one.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I really was shocked!

They had actually been on the list and KNEW they were getting a puppy, but they ''can't save money for sh!t'' (their words) 

Thats really bad in my opinion. Not the loan. But the fact they knew and didn't save and had to take a loan out as the time got nearer :frown:

I know that just because you can't afford a puppy outright (without saving) does not mean you will make a bad owner. I had to save for mine. The weekly/monthly/yearly etc costs are easy enough to manage but a lump sum is harder without saving.

But seriously? A loan!!


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

We used saved money for Scout!

We had a knew how much he'd cost months in advance, plus I made a list of all the stuff we'd need and the costs, so I had it all saved up by the time we got him.

I do take advantage of interest free deals for things like large electrical purchases, (or when we bought our bathroom suite), but that's only because I know we can pay it off quickly if needs be. I wouldn't borrow otherwise, and certainly not for a dog. Better to be patient and save up!!


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jazmine said:


> We used saved money for Scout!
> 
> We had a knew how much he'd cost months in advance, plus I made a list of all the stuff we'd need and the costs, so I had it all saved up by the time we got him.
> 
> I do take advantage of interest free deals for things like large electrical purchases, (or when we bought our bathroom suite), but that's only because I know we can pay it off quickly if needs be. I wouldn't borrow otherwise, and certainly not for a dog. Better to be patient and save up!!


Oh i have nothing against loans! I haven't had one personally, but thats not to say i won't in time to come for whatever.

I was bought up to save up if you wanted something (unless it was a house or car of anything else similary expensive LOL!)

But to know your getting a puppy and then not bother to save and leave everything last minute  if i had not started buying things for Leo early on then i wouldn't be able to sleep at night with worry and panic!


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Strange thinking as a loan will always end up costing more than saving.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Werehorse said:


> Strange thinking as a loan will always end up costing more than saving.


Exactly! But their problem is. If they have money they spend it, it seems its almost sub-concious! Now they have her apparently she is spolit..... and they are still paying it all back 

I do sort of understand... when i was young and not long into full time work i blew my monthly wages on anything and everything! But never since i had my own daughter/house/pets etc i understand the importance of saving now.

Sadly some will never learn, or learn to late :frown:


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I save up for my pups, cost me over a £1000+ for my two *please don't tell OH* he has no idea of puppy prices.

Am saving up for a chihuahua *please don't tell OH, he'll have a berluddy fit* 

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Money well spent, would rather have my doggies than designer fancy frocks, spray tans and false nails :arf:

ps, also saving to pay vet's bills, ( do have insurance but would like to be assured I got dosh to pay upfront).


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

You are all making me feel very guilty, but I have to confess that I understand this lady's attitude entirely. I too would always take out a loan or bung it on the credit card, rather than save; probably why there was never any money left to save! Which is why I can no longer get a loan or credit card; I wish I could say I was better off, but I never seem to have any spare money; it all goes on food. petrol. dog food and supplements/medicine for my newfie's arthritis.

I wouldn't have taken out a loan for a puppy, though, but in the past I have taken a loan out to buy a horse.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

As far as Im concerned if you havent got the money to buy a pup you havent got the money to care for it


----------



## BigBearsRule (Jun 24, 2009)

We saved for ours, Newfies were £800 each and I saved again for my third Newf, but spent it on a Saint instead another £750, plus fuel money to go and collect them


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

newfiesmum said:


> You are all making me feel very guilty, but I have to confess that I understand this lady's attitude entirely. I too would always take out a loan or bung it on the credit card, rather than save; probably why there was never any money left to save! Which is why I can no longer get a loan or credit card; I wish I could say I was better off, but I never seem to have any spare money; it all goes on food. petrol. dog food and supplements/medicine for my newfie's arthritis.
> 
> I wouldn't have taken out a loan for a puppy, though, but in the past I have taken a loan out to buy a horse.


Thats why i have no CC :lol: i would be so bad with one  xx



Kinjilabs said:


> As far as Im concerned if you havent got the money to buy a pup you havent got the money to care for it


I can afford weekly/monthly/6 monthly/yearly etc etc costs. But one whole lump sum is entirely different for some people. I haven't got ££££'s saved (yet! :lol but the costs of upkeep are no problem as its spread. This is why saving is the answer!

Is this making sense? On the vino  :lol: :thumbup:

I personally, can not fathom the idea of a loan though!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Thats why i have no CC :lol: i would be so bad with one  xx
> 
> I can afford weekly/monthly/6 monthly/yearly etc etc costs. But one whole lump sum is entirely different for some people. I haven't got ££££'s saved (yet! :lol but the costs of upkeep are no problem as its spread. This is why saving is the answer!
> 
> ...


I cant fathom the loan either, eg if I cant afford something I save for it unless its urgent


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

BigBearsRule said:


> We saved for ours, Newfies were £800 each and I saved again for my third Newf, but spent it on a Saint instead another £750, plus fuel money to go and collect them


WOW lovely dogs you have


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

BigBearsRule said:


> We saved for ours, Newfies were £800 each and I saved again for my third Newf, but spent it on a Saint instead another £750, plus fuel money to go and collect them


Joshua was £1200 and Ferdie was £1000 four years ago! Things must be cheaper up your way! I saw a St Bernard puppy this morning (a rarity in these parts). He was gorgeous and enormous - he is going to be a very big boy.


----------



## maizie0_0 (May 4, 2010)

We wanted a puppy for a few years but could never afford to buy one and the essentials. A very close relative of mine passed away and left me an inheritance. She was a real animal lover and loved her cats. I gave some of the money to the cats protection league and I wanted to use the rest on something that she would approve of and not waste it. That's when we decided to get Elsie. Elsie comes with me to the cemetary all the time and we sit and talk to my aunt who passed. She would approve and I am so grateful to her for helping us get Elsie. Not the same as a loan but we didn't save x


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Kinjilabs said:


> I cant fathom the loan either, eg if I cant afford something I save for it unless its urgent


Precisely! I have had to save! Like i said you can never say never to a loan, i am only 24 :lol: if i wanted to renovate a house, or buy a fab car i might well take a loan out, but to buy a puppy?! For me it was a case of saving.



maizie0_0 said:


> We wanted a puppy for a few years but could never afford to buy one and the essentials. A very close relative of mine passed away and left me an inheritance. She was a real animal lover and loved her cats. I gave some of the money to the cats protection league and I wanted to use the rest on something that she would approve of and not waste it. That's when we decided to get Elsie. Elsie comes with me to the cemetary all the time and we sit and talk to my aunt who passed. She would approve and I am so grateful to her for helping us get Elsie. Not the same as a loan but we didn't save x


Yes that is different, and i would have done the same. Lovely story but my condolences. xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I borrowed from a friend for Hannah. But then I bought her 2 mths after I had spent my savings on Adam!(£950 + puppy supplies). 
I would happily do it again coz I got my beautiful baby girl out of it. She is insured and well cared for even if I couldnt find the initial cash payment.


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

If a puppy/older dog came along that I really liked and I didn't have the money upfront and I knew there was no chance of getting one from a repeat mating then I would maybe consider a loan. 

But.. I don't think that will happen and I'd only get another dog if I had planned it so I would save up because I don't fancy spending loads extra on interest.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

My hubby worked over time and sold his old laptop to pay for Yuri. We wouldn't take out a loan. I had been saving toys, bits and pieces for a while.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

I personally wouldnt take out a loan for a pup and would save up but if someone is in the position to be able to take a loan out and felt that was the best option for them, then who can say its wrong


----------



## Starlite (Sep 9, 2009)

I wouldnt get a loan, Ive just aid off my last one for £2k - I had to pay for house repairs, dads funeral etc. . 

I've been saving for a puppy for 6mths (only get £500) but it is on hold till the human baba comes along


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Oh i have nothing against loans! I haven't had one personally, but thats not to say i won't in time to come for whatever.
> 
> I was bought up to save up if you wanted something (unless it was a house or car of anything else similary expensive LOL!)
> 
> But to know your getting a puppy and then not bother to save and leave everything last minute  if i had not started buying things for Leo early on then i wouldn't be able to sleep at night with worry and panic!


I have nothing against loans either, for something sensible and necessary. But ultimately, a dog *is* a luxury purchase, and for those we should save. Just like holidays. Don't take out a massive loan to go on hols!


----------



## cavmad (Jan 27, 2009)

I would never get a loan for another puppy. I really want another Leonberger its been 25yrs since i was without one but at the moment i havent got the money for another one. I have started a leo puppy fund but it keeps having to be used on the oldies at the vet. I want to save enough for the first jabs and a yrs insurence as well.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I would never have something I cant afford. I have always saved money and had various funds which are earmarked for different essentials. I have been lucky enough in the last few years to afford a luxury fund too. We dont go on expensive holidays so it goes on horses and puppies!


----------



## debijw (May 25, 2009)

I was saving up to get a westie pup, putting money away each week then when I had enough I was going to tell the OH but then I saw Ty at Many tears so asked OH if I could apply for him, told him I'd been saving up for a pup and would wait if that was what he preferred and he said he would rather rescue first than get a pup. We have had Ty 5 months now. Maybe time to start saving again for the next one..........mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I don't borrow money anyway.... but wouldn't, not for a pet!  What happens when it comes to repayments and having things to buy for the pet on top! They don't stop needing stuff when you buy them


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

See this is why i save my money - so i wouldn't have to take out loans or anything like that.

My friends are like 'oh god you're rich you have so much money' but i'm like 'um no. I'm not rich. I just choose to save and spend wisely.' I'm not the type of person who will go out and spend money just as soon as i get paid, i've never been like that. 

I wouldn't take out a loan to get a puppy that's so stupid!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I didnt take out a loan to buy our dog BUT I gotta say if someone wishes to borrow money for that purpose then its their business. People have loans for all different things and its their choice what they do with the money its their credit after all.I would guess people had spent loans on worse things than a pup!!!! LOL


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> I didnt take out a loan to buy our dog BUT I gotta say if someone wishes to borrow money for that purpose then its their business. People have loans for all different things and its their choice what they do with the money its their credit after all.I would guess people had spent loans on worse things than a pup!!!! LOL


You are so right! I have known people who would regularly take out a loan so they could go on exotic holidays and everybody would think they must be well off! I had a loan for other things when I got Ferdie, and as it happens there was enough to buy him as well. I don't know if I would take one out just for a puppy, though I did say I wouldn't. It is hard to tell isn't it? Depends how much I wanted it. But no one will give me one now so that isn't an option!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

newfiesmum said:


> You are so right! I have known people who would regularly take out a loan so they could go on exotic holidays and everybody would think they must be well off! I had a loan for other things when I got Ferdie, and as it happens there was enough to buy him as well. I don't know if I would take one out just for a puppy, though I did say I wouldn't. It is hard to tell isn't it? Depends how much I wanted it. But no one will give me one now so that isn't an option!!


LOL its so right. 
Life is too short to be concerned too much. As long as a loan gets paid back then it doesnt matter what it was taken out for. If I really wanted a pup and I got a loan for it I would class it as worth while as it would be something I really wanted. I have no problem with someone having a loan to get a pup after all its them that have to make the repayments


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I wouldn`t *because* that`s when the need for money begins!
OK so you borrowed the money - then where are you going to get the rest of the money you need to actually bring the puppy up. Even if nothing goes wrong, you`re still going to have to buy stuff and pay for services, food, equipment, change your holiday plans etc etc. And that`s assuming the pup never gets sick or needs a behaviourist?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I wouldn`t *because* that`s when the need for money begins!
> OK so you borrowed the money - then where are you going to get the rest of the money you need to actually bring the puppy up. Even if nothing goes wrong, you`re still going to have to buy stuff and pay for services, food, equipment, change your holiday plans etc etc. And that`s assuming the pup never gets sick or needs a behaviourist?


I would hope someone who wasnt finacially secure would think to Insure a pup. Some people wouldn't have a problem with monthly increase for food and equipment ect and would just stuggle with the lump sum.


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I wouldn't have taken out a loan for Clover *but* I couldn't have afforded her and the initial outlay. She was a 40th birthday present  She now has insurance and i pay for all of her outgoings now.

To be honest as long as the dog is well looked after and it's all been thought out, who's business is it anyhow


----------



## pon (Sep 14, 2010)

i wouldn't .... if something is worth having then it's worth waiting for.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

madness !!


----------



## Bellasmaid (Aug 18, 2010)

I wouldnt personaly take out a loan...I'm one of these that pays cash for everything and if I cant afford it I wont get it.


----------

